# HOWTO: (UPDATED) soft-suspend2(s4) & s3 with ATI

## kernelOfTruth

 After following this guide you will be having a gentoo-system on your laptop with a battery lifetime similar to windows (thanks to powerplay & powernowd!) 

Hi there   :Smile: 

since this is my first post i hope that it's in the right subforum (sorry for my bad english, i'm not a native speaker / writer; but from germany)

I've been working with Gentoo for more than a year and unfortunately had often to suffer from insufficient linux-driver-support by the hardware-vendors   :Evil or Very Mad: 

all in all I had to wait at least 3 years that my nforce2 board (on my desktop computer) and other hardware had been fully supported   :Crying or Very sad: 

but finally today is the day (almost) everything works on my laptop! (a Samsung X20 1730 with a x600 mobility-radeon):

firstly big thanks to:

- Brother: who make it possible to print & scan under linux with their MFC 5840 CN (all-in-one office-printer)

- gentoo & each and every single gentoo developer / programmer: your awesome, simply the best! 

          gentoo linux is the only distribution on which everything runs flawlessly 

          and the way I want it to run / be

- the developers of software suspend2

- gentoo-wiki

- ...

But now on to the instructions, to make it work on your gentoo-machine, too !

 0. firstly some data concerning the laptop i'm working on 

http://www.samsung.com/uk/products/mobilecomputing/thinlight/np_x20tv03suk.asp?page=Specifications

1. now things concerning your system: (this should work on almost any mobility-radeon powered laptop supported by the ati-drivers) 

UPDATED:

you should be running a working gentoo-system (ideally ~x86; unstable) with modular xorg 7.0 

on my system i got following version of xorg-x11 installed:

```
 x11-base/xorg-x11:

        [   ] 6.8.2-r4 (0)

        [   ] 6.8.2-r6 (0)

        [M~ ] 6.9.0 (0)

# Donnie Berkholz <spyderous@gentoo.org>

# Keeping masked so ~arch/arch users move from 6.8.2 to 7.0

=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9*

        [ ~I] 7.0-r1 (0)

```

please omit "downgrading" from a higher version of xorg to a lower one: there seem to be a lot of problems (especially from 7.0 to 6.8* / 6.9*).

1 week ago i tried it and the only way left (for me) was to reinstall gentoo (i'm unfortunately still not that experienced to fix those configuration files)

2. desktop environment: 

for optimal results you should be running a desktop environment of the following two since they are supported natively by the hibernating-script: 

KDE or GNOME (i have both installed, but haven't tested it with gnome yet)

(no flame war, please , on which environment is the better one: each of them has it's advantages or disadvantages   :Wink:  )

for kde or kde-meta (all packages), type:

```
 emerge kde 
```

 or 

```
 emerge kde-meta 
```

for gnome-light or gnome type:

```
 emerge gnome-light
```

 or 

```
 emerge gnome
```

3. linux-sources / kernel 

the easiest way to get suspend2 is to install suspend2-sources, to get them you probably will have to unmask suspend2-sources, if you're running stable, so:

```
echo "sys-kernel/suspend2-sources >> /etc/portage/package.keywords"
```

then emerge the sources:

```
emerge suspend2-sources
```

the version i'm running is 

```
sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.16-r1

        [ ~I] 2.6.16-r2 (2.6.16-r2)

```

 , so i you haven't got an up-to-date portage tree, update it with:

```
emerge sync 
```

then give the suspend2-sources a try   :Rolling Eyes: 

make sure that you've got a symlink to the directory containing the suspend2-sources, after having emerged them:

```
cd /usr/src  && ls -l 
```

then there should be something like the following:

```
# ls -l

total 24

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   25 Apr 12 18:53 linux -> linux-2.6.16-suspend2-r2/

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Apr 12 17:33 linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Apr 13 11:05 linux-2.6.16-suspend2-r1

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Apr 13 15:32 linux-2.6.16-suspend2-r2

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root   48 Apr  9 19:58 pc
```

if not, make a link to it by typing in:

```
ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.XX /usr/src/linux 
```

 (linux-2.6.XX stands for the kernel-version of your choice)

now change directory to the sources' directory:

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

3.1 configurring your kernel 

type in 

```
make menuconfig
```

(for this you have to have installed ncurses)

make sure that under:

Device Drivers -> Character Devices

you haven't selected 

```
Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86
```

...

and in:

Device Drivers -> Graphics support 

that you've selected 

```
vesafb
```

you also might like to select  

```
 Backlight & LCD device support
```

 ...

you should also ensure, that you've selected 

```
PCI Express support 
```

 under Bus options

activating the suspend2-support

select:

```
 Power management options (ACPI, APM) -> Suspend2
```

and make a tick in front of 

```
File Writer
```

 and 

```
Swap Writer 
```

Don't forget to select your processor-model and ''CPU Frequency Scaling''!! 

Processor type and features -> Processor family ( Pentium-M )

[in my case]

Power management option (ACPI, APM) -> CPU Frequency Scaling  -> 

here select, for example:

```
 <*> Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface) 
```

that should be it for the kernel section

now let's cook your kernel by typing:

```
make && make modules && make modules_install && make install
```

3.2 .config 

here's my .config perhaps it will help you to solve your problems with hibernate or hibernate-ram, you'll surely will have to change some settings   :Idea: 

 please search in this topic for the .config  (due to restrictions I can't add more text to this 1st post)

4. grub.conf / lilo.conf  

don't forget to add a section in your grub.conf or lilo.conf!!

for example, i got the following two section for grub:

```

# Boot Gentoo Linux (no splash)

title Gentoo-2.6.16-suspend2-r2(resume)

   root (hd0,2)

   kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.16-suspend2-r2 ro root=/dev/hda5 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=795 resume2=swap:/dev/hda6

title Gentoo-2.6.16-suspend2-r2(noresume)

   root (hd0,2)

   kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.16-suspend2-r2 ro root=/dev/hda5 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=795 noresume2 

```

 5. graphics drivers 

you probably will have to unmask the driver, if you're running stable, so:

```
echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

```
echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers-extra ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

if that doesn't work type in the following:

```
echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86 " >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

```
echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

and

```
echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers-extra ~x86 " >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

```
echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers-extra" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

then emerge "ati-drivers" and "ati-drivers-extra" by typing:

```
emerge ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra
```

 6. emerging the needed tools for suspend2:

```
emerge mkinitrd suspend2-userui hibernate-script 
```

7. configuring the graphics driver: 

in terminal type:

```
su - 
```

and then 

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

, then configure your graphics card with

```
/opt/ati/bin/aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

UPDATE:

I'll only post an excerpt of my xorg.conf concerning the graphics-card; this should fix some issues with xgl & so on ... :

```
   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "no_accel" "no"

   Option       "no_dri" "no"

#   Option       "DynamicClocks" "on"

   Option       "mtrr" "on"

   Option       "DesktopSetup" "Single"

   Option       "ScreenOverlap" "0"

   Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

   Option       "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

   Option       "CenterMode" "off"

   Option       "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

   Option       "Stereo" "off"

   Option       "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

   Option       "FSAAEnable" "no"

   Option       "FSAAScale" "1"

   Option       "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

   Option       "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "0"

   Option       "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

   Option       "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

   Option       "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0"

   Option       "PowerState" "1"
```

notice: the relevant part for Xgl is:  *Quote:*   

> 	Option	    "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0"

  that should prevent your card from lock-ups

for finding out your hsync and vsync-frequencies, type, eg:

```
 gtf 1400 1050 60
```

 (in this case 1400x1050 @ 60 Hz)

you can then enter the frequencies in the configuration utility:

for ex. :

31.5-65.22 kHz

50-122.61 MHz

7,5. boot to your new kernel: 

right now should be a good moment to try out your new kernel & graphics-drivers combination:

exit KDE or GNOME and reboot your laptop by typing in

```
shutdown -r now
```

select your new kernel at the boot menu and cross your fingers that everything works well  :Very Happy: 

if you've reached the login-prompt, login and fire up your favorite desktop environment:

```
startx
```

8. now give it a try and see if it runs without any problems: 

open up a konsole window and type in:

```
/opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo
```

and if you got something like this:

```

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

```

it shouldn't bother you at the moment, since powerplay works anyway !

if it works correctly, you should get something similar to:

```

# /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X600 Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5695 (8.23.7)

```

with the ati-tool you can display a list of the available powerstates:

```
/opt/ati/bin/aticonfig --lsp
```

```
  

core/mem      [flags]

---------------

1: 105/122 MHz  [low voltage]

2: 209/182 MHz  [low voltage]

3: 392/250 MHz  [overdrive, default state]

```

and with /opt/ati/bin/aticonfig --set-powerstate 1

you set it to the power-saving mode

9. hibernate.conf 

```

# Example hibernate.conf file. Adapt to your own tastes.

# Options are not case sensitive.

# 

# Run "hibernate -h" for help on the configuration items.

##############################################################################

### Choose your Suspend method. You currently have 3 choices:

###

###    suspend2            Software Suspend 2 (requires kernel patches from

###                        http://www.suspend2.net/)

###

###    sysfs_power_state   Uses /sys/power/state to suspend (activates pmdisk

###                        on kernels < 2.6.8, or vanilla swsusp otherwise).

###

###    acpi_sleep          Uses /proc/acpi/sleep to activate swsusp, or other

###                        ACPI sleep state supported by your machine.

###

##############################################################################

### suspend2 (for Software Suspend 2)

UseSuspend2 yes

Reboot no

EnableEscape yes

DefaultConsoleLevel 1

Compressor lzf

Encryptor none

# ImageSizeLimit 200

#ImageSizeLimit nocache

## useful for initrd usage:

 SuspendDevice swap:/dev/hda5

## Powerdown method - 3 for suspend-to-RAM, 4 for ACPI S4 sleep, 5 for poweroff

# PowerdownMethod 5

## Any other /proc/software_suspend setting can be set like so:

 ProcSetting expected_compression 50

## Or traditionally like this:

# Suspend2AllSettings 0 0 2056 65535 5

## Or even from the results of hibernate --save-settings with this:

# Suspend2AllSettingsFile /etc/hibernate/suspend-settings.conf

## For filewriter:

# FilewriterLocation /suspend_file 1000

# VerifyFilewriterResume2 yes

 ProcSetting userui_program /sbin/suspend2ui_text

#FilewriterLocation /swap/suspend 1250

#VerifyFileWriterResume2 yes

 ProcSetting extra_pages_allowance 5000 

########################################################ProcSetting disable_textmode_support 0

#ProcSetting userui_program /sbin/suspend2ui_fbsplash

### sysfs_power_state

## To use /sys/power/state to suspend your machine (which may offer

## suspend-to-RAM, suspend-to-disk, standby, etc) comment out all the options

## above for Software Suspend 2, below for acpi_sleep, and uncomment this line.

## You may replace mem with any one of the states from "cat /sys/power/state"

# UseSysfsPowerState mem

# PowerdownMethod shutdown

### acpi_sleep

## To use ACPI to suspend your machine (via /proc/acpi/sleep), comment out

## all the options above for Software Suspend 2 and sysfs, and uncomment this

## line. The number refers to the ACPI sleep state - 3 is suspend-to-RAM and

## 4 is suspend-to-disk.

# UseACPISleep 4

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# HibernateVT 15

Distribution gentoo

# XDisplay :0

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

# Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

### clock

SaveClock restore-only

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### fbsplash (enable SwitchToTextMode if you use this)

# FBSplash on

# FBSplashTheme suspend2

### filesystems

# Unmount /nfsshare /windows /mnt/sambaserver

 UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs vfat ntfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

# Mount /windows

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

# GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

# BackupGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst.hibernate.bak

### hardware_tweaks

# IbmAcpi yes

# RadeonTool yes

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

# LockConsoleAs root

# LockXScreenSaver yes

 LockKDE yes

# LockXLock yes

# LockXAutoLock yes

### misclaunch

# OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

# OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

OnSuspend 10 sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth0

OnSuspend 10 sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth1

OnSuspend 15 umount /media/data01

OnSuspend 15 umount /media/win

OnSuspend 15 sudo killall dhcpcd

OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

#OnResume 10 /sbin/modprobe ipw2200

OnResume 10 sudo /sbin/dhcpcd eth0

OnResume 15 mount /media/data01

OnResume 15 mount /media/win

OnResume 10 sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart

OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

### modules

# UnloadModules snd_via82cxxx usb-ohci

#UnloadModules fglrx

 UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

 GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

# DownInterfaces eth0

# UpInterfaces auto

### pcmcia

# EjectCards yes

### programs

 IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

# RestartServices postfix

# StopServices alsasound

# StartServices aumix

RestartServices alsasound hotplug coldplug

### vbetool

 EnableVbetool yes

# RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

# VbetoolPost yes

# RestoreVCSAData yes

### xhacks

SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

### xstatus

## This can be set to gnome, kde or x:

# XStatus kde

# XSuspendText Preparing to suspend...

# XResumeText Resuming from suspend...

## When using XStatus x, and you have xosd installed:

# XosdSettings --font -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--*-120-*-*-c-*-*-* --colour=Green --shadow 1 --pos bottom --align center --offset 50

```

for your convenience, you can add more services to restart, where the file says  *Quote:*   

>  OnResume 10 sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart

 , e.g. 

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd restart
```

UPDATE: ram.conf 

with this file you can hibernate your laptop to ram (should be much faster than suspend-to-disk   :Wink:  )

```
# Example ram.conf file for suspending to RAM. Adapt to your own tastes.

# Options are not case sensitive.

# 

# Run "hibernate -h" for help on the configuration items.

### sysfs_power_state

UseSysfsPowerState mem

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# HibernateVT 15

Distribution gentoo

# XDisplay :0

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

# Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

### clock

SaveClock restore-only

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### fbsplash (enable SwitchToTextMode if you use this)

# FBSplash on

# FBSplashTheme suspend2

### filesystems

# Unmount /nfsshare /windows /mnt/sambaserver

 UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs vfat ntfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

# Mount /windows

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

# GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

# BackupGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst.hibernate.bak

### hardware_tweaks

# IbmAcpi yes

# RadeonTool yes

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

# LockConsoleAs root

 LockXScreenSaver yes

# LockKDE yes

# LockXLock yes

# LockXAutoLock yes

### misclaunch

# OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

# OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

#OnSuspend 10 sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth0

#OnSuspend 10 sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth1

#OnSuspend 15 umount /media/data01

#OnSuspend 15 umount /media/win

OnSuspend 15 sudo killall dhcpcd

OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

#OnResume 10 /sbin/modprobe ipw2200

OnResume 10 sudo /sbin/dhcpcd eth0

#OnResume 15 mount /media/data01

#OnResume 15 mount /media/win

OnResume 10 sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart

OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

### modules

# UnloadModules snd_via82cxxx usb-ohci

 UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

 GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

# DownInterfaces eth0

# UpInterfaces auto

### pcmcia

# EjectCards yes

### programs

 IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

# RestartServices postfix

# StopServices alsasound

# StartServices aumix

### vbetool

EnableVbetool yes

# RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

# VbetoolPost yes

# RestoreVCSAData yes

### xhacks

SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

### xstatus

## This can be set to gnome, kde or x:

 XStatus gnome

 XSuspendText Preparing to suspend...

 XResumeText Resuming from suspend...

## When using XStatus x, and you have xosd installed:

# XosdSettings --font -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--*-120-*-*-c-*-*-* --colour=Green --shadow 1 --pos bottom --align center --offset 50

```

 10. screensaver-restrictions

UPDATE:

no restrictions on my side so far ...

11. it's time to test! 

get into X by typing in

```
startx
```

unfortunately powerplay doesn't work with xdm, kdm or gdm for me: the "aticonfig"-tool always says that it "can't connect to display :0" ...

UPDATE:

"powerplay" now seems to work well in conjunction with gdm, I don't know how it's going with kdm or xdm, so please report, if you got any experience with them   :Smile: 

open a konsole / gnome-terminal / xterm and enter

```
hibernate
```

if you've modified grub.conf and hibernate.conf similiar to my files, it should suspend & you should be able to get the saved state 

 12. the big moment has come!

power up your laptop and select the "resume"-entry on grub / lilo

don't select your "default"-boot-option, otherwise the saved system-state will be deleted & therefore you get no speed gain   :Wink:  

you now should be able to see how it wakes up and restores your last session

13.  yeah! it works for me, how about you?   

now enter your password (if you set up any) 

if you are back in kde or gnome open up a konsole: 

```
gnome-terminal
```

 or 

```
konsole
```

 and check the powerstate:

```
/opt/ati/bin/aticonfig --set-powerstate 1
```

then it should say:

```

Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Error: Setting the requested power state failed.

Possible reasons:

  - running in dual head mode

  - thermal control is in effect

  - trying to set the current power state again

/opt/ati/bin/aticonfig: parsing the command-line failed.

```

that means that your system remembered the power-state of powerplay and you won't have to activate it in the future any more (if you'll keep on suspending & not rebooting)

 14. that's it!   :Razz:  

i hope everything went as flawless for you than for me (i had to restart the laptop about 10 times for testing [until now even more times   :Embarassed:  ], but now it works *g*)[/glep]

for best results the following apps / services should be installed and running:

```

sys-power/powernowd

      Latest version available: 0.96

      Latest version installed: 0.96

      Size of downloaded files: 18 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.deater.net/john/powernowd.html

      Description: Daemon to control the speed and voltage of CPUs

      License:     GPL-2

 sys-power/acpid

      Latest version available: 1.0.4-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.0.4-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 22 kB

      Homepage:    http://acpid.sourceforge.net

      Description: Daemon for Advanced Configuration and Power Interface

      License:     GPL-2

app-laptop/laptop-mode-tools:

        [   ] 1.11-r1 (0)

        [  I] 1.30 (0)

```

```
emerge acpid powernowd
```

you probably have to unmask powernowd:

```
echo "sys-power/powernowd" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 
```

then add them to your battery / default runlevel:

```
rc-update -a powernowd acpid default battery
```

for more information consult the excellent gentoo powermanagement-guide:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml

 History: 

update1:

made some corrections & additions concerning readability and context

update2:

made updates to the howto because of restrictions concerning kernel usage

update3:

now it should work on almost any ati-chipset based on PCI Express and probably also on gpu like mobility radeon 9700

update4:

made a modification to the hibernate.conf - now it should work both on X-server and tty1-6

update5:

updated the howto with an ram.conf, so you can suspend-to-ram

update6:

updated the whole guide

update7:

added kernel-configLast edited by kernelOfTruth on Wed Apr 19, 2006 8:41 am; edited 11 times in total

----------

## lopan

Hi,

I've a Toshiba M40X and i try hibernate-ram after follow steps in you TODO, my notebook don't resume...

It suspend perfect, look:

```
Resumed at Wed Jan 4 09:25:02 UTC 2006

Starting suspend at Wed Jan 4 09:27:14 UTC 2006

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing LockFileGet ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ...

hibernate-ram: [10] Executing EnsureSysfsPowerStateCapable ...

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc1 ...

Executing echo "Good night!"...

Good night!

hibernate-ram: [60] Executing NetworkStop ...

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Unmounting network filesystems ...

^[[A^[[148C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Stopping sshd ...

^[[A^[[148C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Stopping eth0

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m   Bringing down eth0

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m     Shutting down eth0 ...

^[[A^[[148C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

hibernate-ram: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ...

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ...

hibernate-ram: [92] Executing DoLILOHack ...

hibernate-ram: [97] Executing VbetoolSaveState ...

^[[H^[[Jhibernate-ram: [99] Executing DoSysfsPowerStateSuspend ...

hibernate-ram: Activating sysfs power state mem ...

```

But, when i start machine again, the hd led a lot work but the machine not start, the LCD is black, ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

For restart machine, i reboot notebook pressing power button for 10sec... it's a old problem...

[]'s

----------

## Tlaloc

 *lopan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But, when i start machine again, the hd led a lot work but the machine not start, the LCD is black, ...  
> 
> For restart machine, i reboot notebook pressing power button for 10sec... it's a old problem...
> ...

 

There is no guarantee that if suspend to disk works suspend to ram will, too. On my laptop I have the same situation.  :Crying or Very sad:  It is a pity since it is more useful to me than suspend to disk, my gentoo boots quite fast. 

kernelOfTruth: Are you sure that the powerstate is set automatically at startup? For me it isn't, even if I have the Powerstate option in my xorg.conf.

Besides some info that may be useful. A lot of people seem having problems with latest ati drivers (8.19.10 and 8.20. :Cool: , resulting in an lockup when X is resetted. See herefor the description of the problem and a workaround that actually works on my box.

Bye, Val.

----------

## lopan

Hi,

The xorg is not a problem... beause i can't pass to the bios!... my machine not start nothing... only hd led is blink...

[]s

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> Are you sure that the powerstate is set automatically at startup?

 

@Tlaloc:

 *Quote:*   

> There is no guarantee that if suspend to disk works suspend to ram will, too

 

yes you're right, and that's really bad, since i was looking forward to be able to use suspend-to-ram when s4 with software suspend2 worked ...

i'm working on it   :Wink: 

by "startup" you mean on a "clean boot" or a re-wake from suspend?

for me it only works on a re-wake from suspend, i also don't think that it will be activated by inserting it into xorg.conf ... :

if you're booting into your gentoo without suspend ("clean boot"), you have to execute the following command: /opt/ati/bin/aticonfig --set-powerstate 1 (if 1 is the lowest clock-settings of your gpu), then the gpu will switch to powersaving ("powerplay") mode

i've created two small scripts for simplifying that:

ati-powersafe.sh:

```

#!/bin/sh

/opt/ati/bin/aticonfig --set-powerstate 1

```

ati-overdrive.sh:

```

#!/bin/sh

/opt/ati/bin/aticonfig --set-powerstate 3

```

before being able to execute them, you have to chmod:

```
chmod +x ati-*.sh 
```

Last edited by kernelOfTruth on Mon Jan 09, 2006 6:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tlaloc

I meant clean boot and am already issuing that command when I login into my kde session through the Autostart folder. Thanks anyway for the suggestion. Now if I only would know how to issue that command after kdm has completely loaded, but that is not that important.

Bye, Valentin.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

@lopan:

sorry, for the long "downtime", I'm studying and don't have much time, but today I figured out how to make suspend to ram work.

here's my ram.conf:

it's a little bit based on my hibernate.conf & works without any problems with the ati-drivers

I hope that it will help you to solve the problems ...   :Smile: 

```
# Example ram.conf file for suspending to RAM. Adapt to your own tastes.

# Options are not case sensitive.

# 

# Run "hibernate -h" for help on the configuration items.

### sysfs_power_state

UseSysfsPowerState mem

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# HibernateVT 15

Distribution gentoo

# XDisplay :0

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

# Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

### clock

SaveClock restore-only

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### fbsplash (enable SwitchToTextMode if you use this)

# FBSplash on

# FBSplashTheme suspend2

### filesystems

# Unmount /nfsshare /windows /mnt/sambaserver

 UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs vfat ntfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

# Mount /windows

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

# GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

# BackupGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst.hibernate.bak

### hardware_tweaks

# IbmAcpi yes

# RadeonTool yes

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

# LockConsoleAs root

 LockXScreenSaver yes

# LockKDE yes

# LockXLock yes

# LockXAutoLock yes

### misclaunch

# OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

# OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

#OnSuspend 10 sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth0

#OnSuspend 10 sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth1

#OnSuspend 15 umount /media/data01

#OnSuspend 15 umount /media/win

OnSuspend 15 sudo killall dhcpcd

OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

#OnResume 10 /sbin/modprobe ipw2200

OnResume 10 sudo /sbin/dhcpcd eth0

#OnResume 15 mount /media/data01

#OnResume 15 mount /media/win

OnResume 10 sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart

OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

### modules

# UnloadModules snd_via82cxxx usb-ohci

 UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

 GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

# DownInterfaces eth0

# UpInterfaces auto

### pcmcia

# EjectCards yes

### programs

 IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

# RestartServices postfix

# StopServices alsasound

# StartServices aumix

### vbetool

EnableVbetool yes

# RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

# VbetoolPost yes

# RestoreVCSAData yes

### xhacks

SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

### xstatus

## This can be set to gnome, kde or x:

 XStatus gnome

 XSuspendText Preparing to suspend...

 XResumeText Resuming from suspend...

## When using XStatus x, and you have xosd installed:

# XosdSettings --font -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--*-120-*-*-c-*-*-* --colour=Green --shadow 1 --pos bottom --align center --offset 50

```

----------

## DeepBass909

Just a small note on the Ati drivers and Xorg 7 modular.

In the starting post it's noted that the Powerstate function doesn't work with this combination, but with the latest ati-drivers it does work with Xorg 7.0

My laptop has an Ati Radeon M10 (9600 mobile).

```

Kernel:  2.6.16-suspend2-r1

Ati-drivers: 8.23.7

Xorg:     7.0-r1
```

```
nomad ~ # aticonfig --lsp

  core/mem      [flags]

---------------

1: 105/105 MHz  [low voltage]

2: 338/230 MHz  [default state]
```

fgl_glxgears:

```

Powerstate 1

740 frames in 5.0 seconds = 148.000 FPS

864 frames in 5.0 seconds = 172.800 FPS

968 frames in 5.0 seconds = 193.600 FPS

948 frames in 5.0 seconds = 189.600 FPS

951 frames in 5.0 seconds = 190.200 FPS

Powerstate 2

1633 frames in 5.0 seconds = 326.600 FPS

2155 frames in 5.0 seconds = 431.000 FPS

2188 frames in 5.0 seconds = 437.600 FPS

1898 frames in 5.0 seconds = 379.600 FPS

2187 frames in 5.0 seconds = 437.400 FPS
```

There is a clear drop in framerate, indicating that the GPU/video memory is running at a much lower speed.

I'm still working on the other things (suspend2disk and suspend2ram). Hopefully this would fix a standby problem I have (my laptop goes in standby mode, but on resume it restarts instead of resuming.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

thanks for the hint & feedback, I forgot to update the guide to reflect my system-state   :Rolling Eyes: 

```

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X600 Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5695 (8.23.7)

```

```
System uname: 2.6.16-suspend2-r2 
```

```
x11-base/xorg-x11:

        [ ~I] 7.0-r1 (0)

```

 *Quote:*   

> In the starting post it's noted that the Powerstate function doesn't work with this combination, but with the latest ati-drivers it does work with Xorg 7.0 

 

in addition to that it's also working with gdm for me now *me happy* 

have you tried my ram.conf ? hopefully it helps to fix your problem

greetings

----------

## DeepBass909

I haven't had the time for that yet.

I'm going to test it today.

----------

## DeepBass909

I've got hibernate running. It still needs some fine tuning, but it's working.   :Very Happy: 

To bad I can't say the same for the suspend-to-ram function.

My laptop goes into suspend mode, but when I hit the powerbutton to wake it up, it just reboots instead of resuming...

It seems the Linux kernel doesn't set the Bios in the suspend state, so when the powerbutton is pressed, the bios just starts it's normal boot sequence. The suspend function works correctly in WinXP/Win2K...

Do you have any ideas how I can figure out what is going wrong?

----------

## patroclo7

Concerning suspend to ram with radeon cards, there are well known issues, that determine:

1) sometimes the impossibility to resume;

2) othertimes a huge powerdrain during suspension, reducing drastically battery lifetime.

Both issues may be addressed activating D2 sleep states on radeon cards in non-ppc machines. The proper place where to do this is not the xserver video card drivers, but the framebuffer driver. Thus, in order to hope to solve the issues, you need to:

1) use the framebuffer;

2) use the specific framebuffer driver, i.e. radeonfb, and not any flavour of veasfb (please note that in general radeonfb is much better in the most recent kernel releases, so that there are general reasons for this choice).

Anyway, you need to apply a patch to radeonfb. The problem is documented and discussed in depth at the kernel bug 3022, where you can also download the patch. Activating D2 states on non-ppc machines is in general not-well documented, so that, also when the patch is applied, D2 states are activated by default only on some IBM thinkpad laptops. However, the patch has been used on many other laptops with radeon videocards, solving many suspension problems, or at worst resulting harmless. If your kernel is not one of the whitelisted models, then you need to activate suspend-D2-states with a specific module option. Thus, in your bootloader config, put something like "video=radeonfb:force_sleep=1".

Please refer to bug 3022 in kernel bug tracker for further details.

I am actually submitting the patch for kernel inclusion. The radeonfb maintainer has sent it for inclusion in mm-kernel and requires some fixes in order to include it in vanilla. We are working on these fixes.

I am actually submitting a patch for mainline inclusion

----------

## DeepBass909

This sounds interesting, but I'm afraid that this isn't the case with my laptop. The problem is, it goes to standby mode, but doesn't resume it. Instead it just boot as if it was shutdown normally.

----------

## patroclo7

 *patroclo7 wrote:*   

> Concerning suspend to ram with radeon cards, there are well known issues, that determine:
> 
> 1) sometimes the impossibility to resume;

 

When I mentioned the impossibility to resume, I mean exactly that, when asked to resume, the laptop boots normally, since it detects that the video card is unable to resume. The activation of the suspend-to-D2 state for the video card solves this issue.

The problem arises (and the solutions applies) in an actually not reducible variety of situations. In the kernel bug 3022, it is referred to some thinkpad laptops, but it is not limited to them (I was in your same situation with a Compaq Presario 2120EA  and a Radeon IGP 320 U1). Since the bug stems from mobo <-> video chipset combinations, we are now trying to collect the SUBSYSTEM vendor/device IDs of the machines involved; we hope here to rationalize and simplify the whitelist in the patch.

Thus, if you happen to try this solution and it works for you, please send me an email with the output of

```
lspci -d "1002:*" -vn | grep Subsystem
```

----------

## DeepBass909

Ok, I will try this.

A quick n00bs question... where can I find the solution? I don't know this kernel bug tracker you're talking about...   :Embarassed: 

Ok, I have found the bug (http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3022)

The second n00bs question, how do I apply the patch? I have tried to find a howto, but coudn't find it (maybe something to add to the gentoo-wiki???)

----------

## patroclo7

Well, the bug is the last attachment in the kernel bug you have found (assuming you are compiling a 2.6.16 kernel). Then, go in your kernel directory:

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

Apply the patch with:

```
patch -p1 < <pathtowhereyouhavesavedthepatch>
```

Then configure the kernel, obviously enabling radeonfb INTO the kernel (i.e., say Yes  - not M - to radeonfb - not the old driver. the new one). Compile and install your new kernel. Update your bootloader configuration, and put this option in the kernel line:

```
video=radeonfb:force_sleep=1
```

----------

## DeepBass909

tnx

I have downloaded the patch and tried to apply is, but it fails. I will post the exact error in the kernel bug tracker (one piece of code fails for an unknown reson...). I've changed the code by hand, and it compiled. I'm waiting for an emerge of Firefox to finish, before I can boot into my new, patched kernel.

Btw I'm using the 2.6.16-suspend2-r3 kernel.

----------

## DeepBass909

I have rebooted, but my problem is still there...   :Sad: 

When I go to stand-by, my laptop just performs a normal startup...

My grub kernel line:

```
kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda5 resume2=swap:/dev/hda2 video=radeonfb:force_sleep=1,ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60 mtrr:2 splash=silent,fadein,theme:gentoo quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

btw this is the error I get when I apply the patch:

```

patching file drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c

patching file drivers/video/aty/radeon_pm.c

Hunk #2 FAILED at 941.

1 out of 4 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/video/aty/radeon_pm.c.rej
```

drivers/video/aty/radeon_pm.c.rej

```

***************

*** 852,858 ****

        /* because both INPLL and OUTPLL take the same lock, that's why. */

        tmp = INPLL( pllMCLK_MISC) | MCLK_MISC__EN_MCLK_TRISTATE_IN_SUSPEND;

        OUTPLL( pllMCLK_MISC, tmp);

-

        /* AGP PLL control */

        if (rinfo->family <= CHIP_FAMILY_RV280) {

                OUTREG(BUS_CNTL1, INREG(BUS_CNTL1) |  BUS_CNTL1__AGPCLK_VALID);

--- 941,953 ----

        /* because both INPLL and OUTPLL take the same lock, that's why. */

        tmp = INPLL( pllMCLK_MISC) | MCLK_MISC__EN_MCLK_TRISTATE_IN_SUSPEND;

        OUTPLL( pllMCLK_MISC, tmp);

+

+       /* BUS_CNTL1__MOBILE_PLATORM_SEL setting is northbridge chipset

+        * and radeon chip dependent. Thus we only enable it on Mac for

+        * now (until we get more info on how to compute the correct

+        * value for various X86 bridges).

+        */

+ #ifdef CONFIG_PPC_PMAC

        /* AGP PLL control */

        if (rinfo->family <= CHIP_FAMILY_RV280) {

                OUTREG(BUS_CNTL1, INREG(BUS_CNTL1) |  BUS_CNTL1__AGPCLK_VALID);
```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

well, then try this one:

activate this while you are in X:

```
/opt/ati/bin/aticonfig --set-powerstate 1
```

afterwards try to hibernate to ram:

```
hibernate-ram
```

let's see if we can defeat this beast   :Rolling Eyes: 

here's my kernel-.config you'll surely will have to change some settings but perhaps it will then work for you:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.16-suspend2-r1

# Wed Apr 12 12:53:45 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_I8K=m

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_1G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2=y

#

# Image Storage (you need at least one writer)

#

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_FILEWRITER=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_SWAPWRITER=y

#

# General Options

#

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_DEFAULT_RESUME2=""

# CONFIG_SUSPEND2_KEEP_IMAGE is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AHESP=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=m

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

CONFIG_ATALK=m

CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=y

# CONFIG_IPDDP is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_MII=m

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=m

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia Capabilities Port drivers

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_EXPORT=y

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=m

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZF=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_DYN_PAGEFLAGS=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

----------

## patroclo7

A formal mistake in the patch version I uploaded yesterday. You can find a fixed patch in the webpage in a few minutes from now. If you apply the new patch please before reverse the mistaken one .

Thus:

[code]cd /usr/src/linux

patch -p1 -R < <pathtotheoldpatch>

   [answer n to "unreversed patch detected" and y to "apply it anyway"]

patch -p1 < <pathtothenewpatch>

[\code]

It should apply cleanly. THanks for your testing.

----------

## DeepBass909

@patroclo7

I still get the same error on line 941 of radeon_pm.c   :Confused: 

@kernelOfTruth

I'll try it with the powerplay set to 1. Btw in your example Xorg.conf you have "Option" "PowerState" "1", I have included it in my Xorg.conf, but my Xorg.0.log tells me that the option is not used. This means the driver doesn't support it...

I'm also going to compare your .config with mine, to see if there are any important differences that are not directly related to the differences in hardware.

----------

## patroclo7

I am not able to help you. May be that you previously patched your kernel radeonfb stuff, so that the patch can not be applied cleanly (but gentoo default patches do not modify anything there). Just to prevent equivocation: are you working on a 2.6.16 kernel? That patch cannot be applied cleanly to older kernels, since radeonfb is slightly different.

You should try to untar a clean 2.6.16 and apply the patch there.

Anyway, there are good possibilities that the patch goes mainstream, I do not know if in 2.6.17 or 2.6.18.

----------

## DeepBass909

 *patroclo7 wrote:*   

> I am not able to help you. May be that you previously patched your kernel radeonfb stuff, so that the patch can not be applied cleanly (but gentoo default patches do not modify anything there). Just to prevent equivocation: are you working on a 2.6.16 kernel? That patch cannot be applied cleanly to older kernels, since radeonfb is slightly different.
> 
> You should try to untar a clean 2.6.16 and apply the patch there.
> 
> Anyway, there are good possibilities that the patch goes mainstream, I do not know if in 2.6.17 or 2.6.18.

 

My radeon_pm.c is the same as in 2.6.16 kernel, so it should be ok.

This is the radeon_pm.c.rej file:

```

***************

*** 852,870 ****

     /* because both INPLL and OUTPLL take the same lock, that's why. */

     tmp = INPLL( pllMCLK_MISC) | MCLK_MISC__EN_MCLK_TRISTATE_IN_SUSPEND;

     OUTPLL( pllMCLK_MISC, tmp);

-

     /* AGP PLL control */

-    if (rinfo->family <= CHIP_FAMILY_RV280) {

-       OUTREG(BUS_CNTL1, INREG(BUS_CNTL1) |  BUS_CNTL1__AGPCLK_VALID);

-       OUTREG(BUS_CNTL1,

               (INREG(BUS_CNTL1) & ~BUS_CNTL1__MOBILE_PLATFORM_SEL_MASK)

               | (2<<BUS_CNTL1__MOBILE_PLATFORM_SEL__SHIFT));   // 440BX

-    } else {

-       OUTREG(BUS_CNTL1, INREG(BUS_CNTL1));

-       OUTREG(BUS_CNTL1, (INREG(BUS_CNTL1) & ~0x4000) | 0x8000);

     }

-

     OUTREG(CRTC_OFFSET_CNTL, (INREG(CRTC_OFFSET_CNTL)

                & ~CRTC_OFFSET_CNTL__CRTC_STEREO_SYNC_OUT_EN));

--- 941,967 ----

     /* because both INPLL and OUTPLL take the same lock, that's why. */

     tmp = INPLL( pllMCLK_MISC) | MCLK_MISC__EN_MCLK_TRISTATE_IN_SUSPEND;

     OUTPLL( pllMCLK_MISC, tmp);

+

+    /* BUS_CNTL1__MOBILE_PLATORM_SEL setting is northbridge chipset

+     * and radeon chip dependent. Thus we only enable it on Mac for

+     * now (until we get more info on how to compute the correct

+     * value for various X86 bridges).

+     */

+ #ifdef CONFIG_PPC_PMAC

+    if (machine_is(powermac)) {

     /* AGP PLL control */

+            if (rinfo->family <= CHIP_FAMILY_RV280) {

+              OUTREG(BUS_CNTL1, INREG(BUS_CNTL1) |  BUS_CNTL1__AGPCLK_VALID);

+              OUTREG(BUS_CNTL1,

               (INREG(BUS_CNTL1) & ~BUS_CNTL1__MOBILE_PLATFORM_SEL_MASK)

               | (2<<BUS_CNTL1__MOBILE_PLATFORM_SEL__SHIFT));   // 440BX

+            } else {

+              OUTREG(BUS_CNTL1, INREG(BUS_CNTL1));

+              OUTREG(BUS_CNTL1, (INREG(BUS_CNTL1) & ~0x4000) | 0x8000);

     }

+ }

+ #endif

     OUTREG(CRTC_OFFSET_CNTL, (INREG(CRTC_OFFSET_CNTL)

                & ~CRTC_OFFSET_CNTL__CRTC_STEREO_SYNC_OUT_EN));
```

I hope it's of any help.

----------

## beatryder

OMG, it worked!!

Your suspend to ram actually worked for me!  You might want to put this on the wiki if it is not already!

Also, dont for get to mention that you should have vbetool installed if you have it enabled in your ram.conf

----------

## beatryder

 *DeepBass909 wrote:*   

> This sounds interesting, but I'm afraid that this isn't the case with my laptop. The problem is, it goes to standby mode, but doesn't resume it. Instead it just boot as if it was shutdown normally.

 

if you have "acpi_sleep=s3_bios" on your kernel config line, turn it off. I had to turn it off to make mine work.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Glad to help you   :Very Happy: 

I've taken a look into my system and haven't found any vbetool installed, I must have forgotten to install it, it works without any problems though  ...

strange that it differs so much from laptop to laptop   :Confused: 

if I execute 

```
echo mem > /sys/power/state

```

 it works pretty fine, too

----------

## kernelOfTruth

here are some more files, which might help to make hibernate work easily:

/etc/acpi/lidbtn.sh

```
#!/bin/sh

if [ -e /tmp/lidclose ]

then

        echo "[" `date` "] Wakeup from standby (lid opened)" >> /var/log/acpi_events

 

        rm /tmp/lidclose

else

        echo "[" `date` "] Go to standby (lid closed)" >> /var/log/acpi_events

 

        

        touch /tmp/lidclose

        # USB Module

        #rmmod uhci_hcd

        #rmmod ehci_hcd

        /sbin/hwclock --systohc

        echo mem > /sys/power/state

        /sbin/hwclock --hctosys

        #modprobe uhci_hcd

        #modprobe ehci_hcd

fi

```

/etc/acpi/

```
#!/bin/sh

# /etc/acpi/sleepbtn.sh

# Initiates a suspend to disk when the sleep button has been pressed.

/usr/sbin/hibernate

#/sbin/hwclock --hctosys

# eof

```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Added now two entries to the "Software Suspend v2" entry in the gentoo-wiki !   :Very Happy: 

can please everybody who has successfully tested this guide or others refer to them and / or only post their hardware specifications (graphics card) so I (if I've the time) can add the graphic cards on a list which work / don't work

thanks in advance

kernelOfTruth

----------

## Moonstruxx

Thanks for your help!

It worked for me with X11-6.8.2-r7 on a Thinkpad R52e and ati dirvers 8.23.7

My System:

ati X300

Centrino 2 GHz

...

greez Moonstruxx

----------

## kernelOfTruth

great !, ok, I added your data to the gentoo-wiki howto   :Very Happy: 

@beatryder:

could you please post some data concerning your graphics card, so that I can add it to the gentoo-wiki?

thanks in advance ...

----------

